# What is a coto? and other housing areas



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

Would be grateful for some explanation of what a "coto" is, vs. a "privada." I know what a fracc (fraccionamient) is, or thought I did, until I saw a house described as being in a coto within a fracc. Cotos seem to be enclosed or gated, but I am not sure whether they are another way of describing what we would call a gated community, of any size. So I thought I would ask for help. I suspect also that some of these are more frequently used in some cities than in others, so the terminology may be somewhat localized. Grateful for any enlightenment.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

esga said:


> Would be grateful for some explanation of what a "coto" is, vs. a "privada." I know what a fracc (fraccionamient) is, or thought I did, until I saw a house described as being in a coto within a fracc. Cotos seem to be enclosed or gated, but I am not sure whether they are another way of describing what we would call a gated community, of any size. So I thought I would ask for help. I suspect also that some of these are more frequently used in some cities than in others, so the terminology may be somewhat localized. Grateful for any enlightenment.


Someone with more experience with gated communities can probably provide more definitive information. However, it is common to have smaller gated areas with there own security guards within a larger gated area with security guards for the whole compound. I knew a couple that worked for the US Consul, and they lived in a section that had its own security guard within a large compound with security. 

I also went to a reception at the Consul General's house once. She did not live in a gated compound but had private security guards just for her house by itself. That was an embarrassing experience. When I was introduced to her, I didn't realize who she was. I thought she was just a consulate employee. So I asked her what she did at the consulate. She informed me that I was in her house.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> When I was introduced to her, I didn't realize who she was. I thought she was just a consulate employee. So I asked her what she did at the consulate. She informed me that I was in her house.


Ouch!

.


----------

